# ching hua dancer x sanderianum



## OR.O (Apr 7, 2017)

ehi guys! where I can find pics of this hybrid?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 7, 2017)

Orchid Inn, Paph Hula Dancer.


----------



## OR.O (Apr 7, 2017)

NYEric said:


> Orchid Inn, Paph Hula Dancer.



hula dancer is chin hua dancer x gardineri


----------



## JAB (Apr 7, 2017)

I believe it is a new cross. I have not found pics either and my plant is a good year or so from blooming size.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 7, 2017)

OK, yes, Orchid inn.


----------

